# results 2012 Canadian Nationals



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.2012nationals.fundyschutzhund.ca/documents/Final_Results.pdf

friend made 5th place , high score in protection 
Juergen Fischer 22 Ivo von der Daelenberghutte 93 78​96 267

and show line dog Griff v TeMar running close behind with a 265

so congratulations to all , in recognition of the time and dedication invested . 

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com ​


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to everyone! 

I have seen Ivo worked a few times, definitely a nice dog, and met Juergen several as well, super nice guy ... congrats to both of them!

Also to April Lensen and her dog.. congrats!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

carmspack said:


> and show line dog Griff v TeMar running close behind with a 265
> 
> so congratulations to all , in recognition of the time and dedication invested .
> 
> ...


Griff is related to my Keefer.  His grand-dam Teela is Keef's dam.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Griff




























the dog in first place










Kofi, second place (I forget his name)











Haik (3e place)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats to all the dogs/handlers and loved the photos..

aw:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

It is nice to see the TeMar dog there. 
A TeMar dog was bred to a female of mine with some really good results. Very uniform. Several pups into SAR or tracking . When my friend bought Justified she had been looking for 18 months , rejecting many along the way . The TeMar dog passed with flying colours . Don't personally know anything about the kennel but they must be doing something right .
congrats again to all


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the red blinds


----------



## VortexD (Jun 14, 2012)

Got a 4.5 month old pup from Haik


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

VortexD said:


> Got a 4.5 month old pup from Haik


Photo!!!! )) Pleaaaaaase! 

Hélène


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The number one dog is from kennel TTH , a kennel that I know that produces some tough hard dogs . I took my female line to Cito v TTH. The only other time I met someone familiar with that kennel was Schutzhund judge Bill Szentmiklosi . Any one know anything about Heck haus TTH?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My Pike daughter, Fenja v Wildferdlande, was out of Aura haus TTH....very hard, solid, super drivy female....I met Bills Cito a few times as well....nice dog...

Lee


----------

